# 2YearOld, can't tell if he's mixed?



## THABINA (Feb 6, 2016)

He acts like a GSD and has the attitude of one, but his body seems long and his tail curls up to the middle of his back when he's happy. Is he mixed or just an oddball?


----------



## THABINA (Feb 6, 2016)

Here's what he looks like


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

looks like gsd to me. It's common for their tails to behave that way.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Looks purebred to me too!


----------

